# Smoking only 5-10 minutes at a time?



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys,
I was watching some cigarette smokers here at work take one of their many smoke breaks. It got me thinking.. How many of you pack a bowl and smoke it for 10 minute sessions until it is gone? Seems like a decent way to get the tobacco fix and since the tobacco doesn't harsh on relight it shouldn't really be too much of an issue doing this?

-Ryan


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Five Brothers and a Pride. No problem.


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

Ah reading about five brothers I see it burns in a matter of minutes.. That is cool!

What about using something that burns longer like frog morton and just relighting 3-4 times during the day?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Monday said:


> Ah reading about five brothers I see it burns in a matter of minutes.. That is cool!
> 
> What about using something that burns longer like frog morton and just relighting 3-4 times during the day?


No problem whatsoever. Though cigars get kinda skanky if allowed to go out and later relit, pipes don't.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I do that frequently through the day. I'll smoke my pipe while driving store to store and while in the box of the truck pulling orders. When I am ready to enter the store I just set the pipe down and leave it. When I get pack out to the truck I give it a light tamp and relight. No negatives at all. At least not with CH and a cob.


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

I never smoke unless I know that I will have time to sit back relax and enjoy the whole thing..


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Pipe tobacco and cigars are so different.

If ya let a cigar go out, it's nasty so fast.

A pipe that goes out is SO GOOD upon relight. Especially if it's not an aromatic, that can be nasty, if it's virginia, or burley, it's different, but maybe as good or better upon re-light.

I regularly let my pipe go out intentionally when I'm working on a project. I stick it in my pocket for 10 minutes or an hour, or till the next day. If it's a good burley or virginia flake, it is awsome upon re-light.

Ya can even stuff something different ontop of the old tobacco... it will be fun to experience the the flavour change when one tobacco burns into the next.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

I have also smoked when driving, and when going in leave it. or when i am walking down the street and head into a bar, i let it go out get my beer and head outside to drink and relight. never had any problems with it. i am not sure if that works for everything, but i have used mostly flakes and it seems to be fine.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

GioPipes said:


> I never smoke unless I know that I will have time to sit back relax and enjoy the whole thing..


Same here. Smoking a pipe for five minutes seems to defeat the whole purpose. And if I needed a "tobacco fix", I'd just quit.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Same here. Smoking a pipe for five minutes seems to defeat the whole purpose. And if I needed a "tobacco fix", I'd just quit.


Five minutes seems a bit short, but ten isn't all bad. Personally, I can't sit still for an hour; if I have my butt in a chair without getting up for an hour, I start to get squirmy. I'm also a bad loiterer. My optimum uninterrupted time window is half an hour to 45 minutes.

So far on this thread, I've learned that I smoke too much and have the wrong attitude. :lol:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I smoke too much


:boink: but you knew that already from another recent thread

:lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

We'll get to your funny hair in another thread or two!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> We'll get to your funny hair in another thread or two!


out: I wanted a DA, like Elvis', but my hair was too straight to accommodate such tonsorial magnificence. Then there were the Afros -- again, uncompetitive. sigh. The best I could do was a pony tail. :hippie: A lifelong of bad hair, and now, with a mere wisp or two remaining, I have to face yet more hair abuse. out: Life can be cruel.


----------



## Samuel (Aug 20, 2012)

GioPipes said:


> I never smoke unless I know that I will have time to sit back relax and enjoy the whole thing..


Same here.... besides I'm usually spend most of my time in and at places where smoking isn't allowed.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Smoking a pipe for five minutes seems to defeat the whole purpose. And if I needed a "tobacco fix", I'd just quit.


Defeats the whole purpose? LOL.

I work a customer service job, but when I go home and am on my own time, I'm always working on one project or another that let me play with my creative side. Sometimes when I get stuck, I go outside on the porch and fire up a bowl and "turn off my brain" as best as I can. Five or ten minutes of peace usually gets the creative juices flowing again.

And why are you assuming we need a "tobacco fix"? I smoked the first cigar yesterday in more than a week, and I'm still trying to get through a bowl I packed two nights ago. How much tobacco a day do you smoke? Are you doing it for a "tobacco fix"?


----------



## gernick (Apr 23, 2012)

One of the reasons I picked up the pipe. I can head outside at work, have a few puffs, get relaxed and head back in. Where I work I can leave the equipment running and keep an eye on it from the overhead door. I really miss the old days when we were allowed to smoke in the building (just a few years ago and I wasn't smoking back then. Drat.)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gernick said:


> I really miss the old days when we were allowed to smoke in the building (just a few years ago and I wasn't smoking back then. Drat.)


I miss the old days when they gave you free cigarettes and beer on the airplane.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I miss the old days when they gave you free cigarettes and beer on the airplane.


Right? Remember the little 3 pacs of cigs with the meal? haha, good luck on that one.

For a nice short smoke, and let me go ahead and tell ya, I _do_ want _my_ nic fix...I'm not gonna pretend otherwise...the Missouri Meerschaum Pony or Eaton are perfect. :woohoo:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> Right? Remember the little 3 pacs of cigs with the meal?


There were also 5-packs. And you had a CHOICE! Salem, Winston, Kent III, Camels, Marlboro or Marlboro Light...and the beer was top shelf! "Fresh tomato or orange juice with that vodka, sir?" And they never poked you for id, either! :lol:


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

freestoke said:


> And they never poked you for id, either! :lol:


You often get mistaken for under 21?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Irfan said:


> You often get mistaken for under 21?


Actually, not only was I under 21 at the time (or during a lot of that time), but when I was in college I looked like I was about 14. I guess the stewardesses liked me. :smile: I was carded well into my 30s, then it stopped for a while. Now, the brain dead NY liquor laws have me producing my driver's license to buy beer again, despite the fact that I look 90.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

It was a different world, wasn't it? I bought my first cigar over the counter in the seventh grade.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

MarkC said:


> It was a different world, wasn't it? I bought my first cigar over the counter in the seventh grade.


In another thread someone said, basically, the old days weren't all that good. As far as many, many personal freedoms are concerned, they were the Great Old Days!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> In another thread someone said, basically, the old days weren't all that good. As far as many, many personal freedoms are concerned, they were the Great Old Days!


You had the freedom to report to the draft board or flee to Canada, your choice. :spy: Food isn't as good. One ordinary income could support a family and you didn't have to wear STINKING fake rubber spikes on your golf shoes.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

freestoke said:


> You had the freedom to report to the draft board or flee to Canada, your choice. :spy: Food isn't as good. One ordinary income could support a family and *you didn't have to wear STINKING fake rubber spikes on your golf shoes*.


Amen to that.:clap2: I still hate the soft spikes. Problem was the lazy jack wagons who couldn't pick up their feet ruined it for everyone.

Edit to stay on topic. I rarely smoke an entire bowl in one sitting. 10-15 minutes is my usual.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> In another thread someone said, basically, the old days weren't all that good. As far as many, many personal freedoms are concerned, they were the Great Old Days!


I find it kind of difficult to work up any outrage over twelve year olds not being able to buy cigars.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I find it kind of difficult to work up any outrage over twelve year olds not being able to buy cigars.


That was the age my father let me try a cigar. He's idea was that it would probably make me throw up and give up on smoking for life. Only a partial success, I'm afraid. I did think it was disgusting at the time, but it didn't give me the life long aversion. My father was also a believer in letting kids have a glass of wine with dinner, but he was from Europe, they do things differently there ....

EDIT: Come to think of it, Australian licensing laws used to specifically allow children to drink wine in restaurants with a full meal under parental supervision and with their approval, so perhaps he wasn't so unusual.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I find it kind of difficult to work up any outrage over twelve year olds not being able to buy cigars.


No outrage... but less is better.


----------

